
Stop the (Boring) Fighting - ONE37
http://one37.net/blog/22/3/2013/stop-the-boring-fighting
======
juan_juarez
Expressions of our tribal nature through consumer goods. XBox/Playstation.
Mac/PC. Coke/Pepsi. Ford/Chevy.

People like picking sides & hate being wrong.

